
Ask HN: Good cloud storage solution for user data - vinayms
I am nearing completion of my application. I need cloud storage for my user data. Since I will charge my users for storage + processing, I am looking for a top quality service provider and am not interested in free offers.<p>The mode of working is: user &lt;--&gt; backend &lt;--&gt; storage.<p>My main requirements are service uptime and data fidelity (by that I mean data must not get corrupted; what I put I must get back). Backup storage is optional. Encryption is unimportant since my backend anyway encrypts all the data.
======
mfogliatto
Probably something between AWS S3 and Google Cloud Storage would work for the
case you mention. There may be other cheaper options but I can't tell about
uptime (assuming you are looking for 99.9%+).

